# color genetic pairing



## Heedictator

can somebody give an idea on what colors of pigeons do i pair for me to have a certain color of results to their offspring?? like what color of pigeons should i pair when i wanted to have a grizzle, a pied or black spread resulting offspring~ could somebody share to me a list or chart of genetic color combination/crossing~? ^^


----------



## redleg23

Here are two sites that are extremely useful, when color matings are desired.
http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuifSpecial.html and http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well if you want grizzle, you'll need a grizzle. It's dominant. Same thing goes for spread (what turns blue to black).


----------



## Heedictator

thanks for the replies i didn't even expect replies right away when i posted this today and this is my first time^^ if i pair a grizzle with a red can i have a grizzle? what do you guys think would be the 2 offspring results~? i have them already paired^^


----------



## Heedictator

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well if you want grizzle, you'll need a grizzle. It's dominant. Same thing goes for spread (what turns blue to black).


@MaryOfExeter thanks~!! yes i have blue bars and checks and i also have some grizzle pigeons~ what do you think colors i can crossbreed to have spread black the one that is pure black~?


----------



## Heedictator

redleg23 said:


> Here are two sites that are extremely useful, when color matings are desired.
> http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuifSpecial.html and http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


@redleg23 thanks for the links!! by the way does homozygous grizzle means it has both grizzle parents? there are some terms that are a bit complicated.. and thanks for the second link it's helpful~ and also i want to ask what do you call pigeons with kind of wooden or like a brick brown colored wingshield with a typical blue underneath and head and tail~~~? it was like a check but the wingshield have a brick brown color


----------



## sreeshs

Heedictator said:


> @redleg23 thanks for the links!! by the way does homozygous grizzle means it has both grizzle parents? there are some terms that are a bit complicated.. and thanks for the second link it's helpful~ and also i want to ask what do you call pigeons with kind of wooden or like a brick brown colored wingshield with a typical blue underneath and head and tail~~~? it was like a check but the wingshield have a brick brown color


Homozygous means 2 out of the 2 genes are carrying a particular genetic characteristic.

So homozygous for grizzle means out of the two gene slots, both carry the grizzle gene. For an offspring to be homozygous for a particular trait, both parents should carry that trait.

Not sure on the pattern of pigeon you have mentioned, a picture would help, might be an archangel.


----------



## rudolph.est

Heedictator said:


> @redleg23 thanks for the links!! by the way does homozygous grizzle means it has both grizzle parents? there are some terms that are a bit complicated.. and thanks for the second link it's helpful~


Hi there, you might want to read up on genetics and specifically pigeon genetics. Reading as much as possible will give you a sound grounding in the terminology used. It can get a bit confusing sometimes when we start babbling about dominant, recessive, homozygous, heterozygous and epistatic. Internet searches is an easy and fun way to get the basics down.

Here are a few more links to pigeon genetics websites:
Frank Mosca's site
Ron Huntley's site
Tom Barnhard's site
Mangile's Bare Basics of Heredity




Heedictator said:


> and also i want to ask what do you call pigeons with kind of wooden or like a brick brown colored wingshield with a typical blue underneath and head and tail~~~? it was like a check but the wingshield have a brick brown color


The bird you describe is probably an Indigo. But there are other genes that cause red/brown pattern on blue instead of the expected black (for instance Modena bronze). We'd have to have an idea which breed the bird is (or a picture - even better) to be able to give a more definite answer.


----------



## Henk69

Heedictator said:


> and thanks for the second link it's helpful~



OK, some compliments are just mean...


----------



## Heedictator

rudolph.est said:


> Hi there, you might want to read up on genetics and specifically pigeon genetics. Reading as much as possible will give you a sound grounding in the terminology used. It can get a bit confusing sometimes when we start babbling about dominant, recessive, homozygous, heterozygous and epistatic. Internet searches is an easy and fun way to get the basics down.
> 
> Here are a few more links to pigeon genetics websites:
> Frank Mosca's site
> Ron Huntley's site
> Tom Barnhard's site
> Mangile's Bare Basics of Heredity
> 
> @rudolph thanks for the informations^^ i was just making sure and the terms seems a bit refreshing but i was once interested and familiar with genetics & microbiology~~ keke
> 
> 
> The bird you describe is probably an Indigo. But there are other genes that cause red/brown pattern on blue instead of the expected black (for instance Modena bronze). We'd have to have an idea which breed the bird is (or a picture - even better) to be able to give a more definite answer.


@rudolph i've been researching about what color it is called but can't see anything very close to him~ only bronze came a bit close to his color~~ but i'm sad he was gone just yesterday ㅜㅜ the bronze pigeons i saw in the sites doesn't have fixed bronze wingshield and the color of their body and head are also bronze. mine is like a dark check only that it has a bronze wingshield~ i'll try finding more informations and pictures~ thanks!!


----------



## Heedictator

Henk69 said:


> @Henk69 i'm sorry i don't mean anything bad... it's just that the first link was very complicated for me... but i noted for both links so i can check on both anytime


----------



## Heedictator

my pigeon looks like the one on the picture 1., only that it doesn't have the white instead he has a head and the rest of the body of a bluebar~ and it was also like the one on picture 5~~ please take a look on the link http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/modena_bronze.html


----------



## Heedictator

i also have the one on the picture 2 & 4~ i thought they were just simple check now i now they were bronze pigeons http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/modena_bronze.html


----------



## Heedictator

How about Pied pigeons~ can i have pied when i breed blue bars with whites or checks with whites? pied pigeons is very rare for me^^


----------



## Heedictator

by the way why is there no option for writing new thread...?


----------



## rudolph.est

Heedictator said:


> by the way why is there no option for writing new thread...?


There definitely is an option for creating a new thread. When you are on the forum you want to add the thread to and you are logged in, the button is at the top left-hand corner, just under the 'menu bar'.


----------



## Heedictator

rudolph.est said:


> There definitely is an option for creating a new thread. When you are on the forum you want to add the thread to and you are logged in, the button is at the top left-hand corner, just under the 'menu bar'.


ok i'll try~ thanks!^^


----------



## Heedictator

Heedictator said:


> ok i'll try~ thanks!^^


i got it now thanks~!!


----------



## Heedictator

*White x Blue Bar*

i just brought two new white hens home yesterday afternoon and i was planning to pair up one of them to my blue bar cock~ what do you think would be the color of their offsprings~? here is their line:

*Blue Bar cock (from blue checker cock x blue bar hen with white flights)
*White hen (from blue bar cock x white hen)

hope you could help~ thanks^^


----------

